# Normen und Überprüfungen



## Techniker321 (11 Juni 2010)

Hallo 

Ich baue gerade einen Schaltschrank für Klima Steuerungen und wollte wiessen welche Normen ich berücksichtigen muss und was ich überprüfen muss.

Der Schrank wir mit 230V betrieben. Alle Geräte im Schrank werden mit 24VAC betrieben sie ein Trafo liefert.

Was muss ich beachten?

Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Techniker321 (11 Juni 2010)

*der verwendetet Schaltschrank*

Diesen Schaltschrank verwende ich.


----------



## ExGuide (12 Juni 2010)

Aus meiner Sicht:
EN 60439-1
EN 60439-2
Sind beide neu ab diesem Monat.

Wenn Deine Klimasteuerung eine Maschine ist, kommt noch 60204-1 hinzu.


----------



## Techniker321 (13 Juni 2010)

Danke.

Ab wann ist die Steuerung eine Maschiene?


----------



## Techniker321 (13 Juni 2010)

Wie muss der Schaltschrank getestet werden und welche Schaltpläne usw. sind beizulegen?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
könnte Dir helfen.

http://bgia-online.hvbg.de/PUBLIKATIONEN/WebForm2.aspx

Ist kostenlos


----------



## Pockebrd (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
machst du die Steuerung für dich privat, oder in deinem Betrieb für den Bertieb ?

Was für eine Ausbildung hast du denn ?

Ich hab grad die genaue Erläuterung von einer Maschine nicht zur Hand.
Aber so granz grob ist eine Maschine ein "Gerät" das 
ein bewegendes Teil hat (Zylinder, Welle, Antrieb... etc.) 
das nicht von menschlicher Hand angetrieben wird, 
sonder z.B. mit Motor, Druckluft,.. etc. 
und es zum bearbeiten, transportieren,... etc. dient.


----------



## Techniker321 (21 Juni 2010)

Es ist nur eine Steuerung ohne beweglichen Teilen oder Motoren.

Es soll in einem Betrieb als Prototyp gefertigt werden.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

